# HR10-250 HD output to multiple rooms & controlling it from multiple rooms too?



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 22, 2005)

I need to do a couple things w/my HR10-250 that I'm sure a few others around here have probably already done. Can anyone here give me some advice or tips on how to do the following:

1) Get the HD output from the HR10-250 out to 3 sets simultaneously (ie. split and distribute the same hd output). 2 of the sets have both HDMI and component inputs while the 3rd has only component. 

2) Control my HR10-250 **using the TiVo peanut remote** from all 3 of these rooms. No pronto or crestron type thing -- I need the peanut. 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## PLaPoint (Dec 21, 2001)

I output the signal from my HR10-250 to a video modulator so that it will appear on channel 68 on any TV in my house. The output from the modulator is fed into my amplifier for distrubution throughout the house. My video amplifier is one that has IR repeating built into it. At each coax output I have IR receivers -- which allow me to send IR commands back to the HR10-250.

I have IR receivers in my master bedroom and in my exercise room which allow me to control the HR10-250 from there.

This does not output HiDef at my other TVs. My house was built 5 years ago (before HD was really going). Someday, I'll upgrade the distrubution system to handle HiDef, but for now I'm satisfied.

Here are some links to give you some idea what I'm talking about:

Video Distrubution Amp: http://www.smarthome.com/7712bid.html

In Wall IR/Coax Node: http://www.smarthome.com/7713WR.html

IR Target: http://www.smarthome.com/7718wr.html

Video Modulator: http://www.smarthome.com/7701s.html

IR Emitter: http://www.smarthome.com/8170.html

Have fun!
--Paul


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

PLaPoint missed the part about HD. You will need a component video distribution amp to send video/audio. If you want HDMI, that will cost more since there are limitations on the length of cable. The component part can use simple copper core, RG-59 cable to carry the signals (3 for video/2 for audio).

For control, an IR distribution hub along with the appropriate targets and emitters works well. I use them to control all of my components since they are located in the theater room. To make switching simple, I use a Harmony 880 remote at each location.

-Robert


----------



## leftcoastdave (Sep 4, 2003)

By sheer coincidence, I came across this post on AVS yesterday.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=720744

The poster used a sophisticated and cost effective technique to distribute HDTV throughout his house for what seems like a reasonable cost. I have been distributing SDTV for years using a Channel Vision distributrion modulator but this person nailed my main objection to using the same technique for HDTV -- expensive equipment and massive cable runs from source to target.

I think you will find his detailed solution very useful.

Dave


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

As far as using your peanut remote in any room, I've been using these for clients:

http://www.nextgenerationhomeproducts.com/ 
(see the part about Wireless RF Remote Control Extender)
Weaknees carries these units as well.

They work great & you do NOT need any extra wiring &/or need any kind of targets in each of your rooms, unlike the hard wired solutions, as well as you can use your identical Tivo remotes you have now. (which I prefer as well)

Myself though, I still use the IR repeater cones, as I have had them for years & since I got them dirt cheap from a closeout sale, there's no point in me replacing them with something new. Not to mention, that with 7 DVR's (& VCR's, etc) in my equipment room, it would still be considerably cheaper for me using the cones.


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks all. I think I may be in luck. This is actually my 1st home purchase and is just a 1433sf 2b/2.5b condo:



After researching the above, I think I may be able to get by w/o just hdmi and component splitters plus lots of long cables due to the relatively short distances involved. Ideally, I'd like to create my own custom A/V outlet for the 2 bedrooms (one of which is going to be a home office) with the following (which is a total of 10 individual connections!):

1 HDMI output (source = HR10-250)
1 Component output + audio L/R (source = HR10-250)
1 S-Video output + audio L/R (source = HDVR2)
1 or 2 coax outlets (potential future source = D* dish)
1 RJ-45 outlet (for home network maybe or future A/V distribution as described in AVForum post above)

I should probably simplify this by dumping my HDVR2 and using my HR10-250 for both HD and SD (after huge hard drive upgrade). Then I have less wiring plus less work in operation since wouldn't have to change inputs on displays.

1) So HDMI can go 30ft w/o needing additional amplification? HDMI is attractive b/c of the combines audio&video, but worrisome due to all the HDMI compatibility problems, not the mention all the reports here of HDMI cards in the HR10-250 going bad.

2) Can any of you recommend a particular hdmi splitter and component splitter w/1x3 configurations (ie. 1 input --> 3 outputs)?

3) I sure like the idea of turning the IR TiVo peanut into an RF remote by just installing one of these NextGen "batteries". I was inclined to go w/a wired target-based IR repeater setup just based on my experience w/a couple IR repeater things I got from BestBuy, which I ended up unplugging they b/c they picked up too much RF and made my whole system very sluggish to respond, presumably b/c they were constantly blasting everything w/erroneous IR signals. But you say these work? What is the difference b/t 418 and 433 frequency?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

1. You HDMI/component video combination will be more difficult than you realize since you will have to physically unplug the HDMI cable so the component cables will be active. That is unless you hack the box to turn them both on.

2. Component splitter - I linked to it. HMDI splitter - check AVS in the HDTV Hardware section.

3. I've never seen a wireless solution work 100%.

-Robert


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

dishrich said:


> As far as using your peanut remote in any room, I've been using these for clients:
> 
> http://www.nextgenerationhomeproducts.com/
> (see the part about Wireless RF Remote Control Extender)
> ...


I tried one of these from WeaKnees about two years ago and ended up sending them back because of lack of range. I finally settled on the IR repeaters from Radio Shack because the range and reliability was good, and they cost less. I have two HR10-250s, one ReplayTv and one Sony Sat receiver all mounted in a wiring closet. These 4 devices are controlled from 3 different rooms using the Radio Shack IR repeaters.



> 1. You HDMI/component video combination will be more difficult than you realize since you will have to physically unplug the HDMI cable so the component cables will be active. That is unless you hack the box to turn them both on.


Not true. I have two Sony HDTVs connected to a HR10-250. One with HDMI, the other with component. If the TV with the HDMI is turned off or tuned to an output other than Video 6 (the HDMI port), I then can get an HD picture on the other component connected TV. If the first TV is tuned to Video 6, the picture on the other component connected TV turns off.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Stephen M. Smith said:


> 3) I sure like the idea of turning the IR TiVo peanut into an RF remote by just installing one of these NextGen "batteries". I was inclined to go w/a wired target-based IR repeater setup just based on my experience w/a couple IR repeater things I got from BestBuy, which I ended up unplugging they b/c they picked up too much RF and made my whole system very sluggish to respond, presumably b/c they were constantly blasting everything w/erroneous IR signals. But you say these work? What is the difference b/t 418 and 433 frequency?


Yes, I just did 2 of these in a 2 story house w/basement, with 2 Moto DVR boxes. (the client is on cable) One of the DVR's is in the basement & the other is on the main floor. BOTH RF remotes great, even the one from the basement up on the 2nd floor, so obviously it's going back through 2 floors. (I was actually surprised it worked THIS well  ) 
The reason why they offer 2 freqs is so that if you have 2 identical boxes & you CANNOT change the remote codes, you CAN use 2 different RF frequencies in the same house & have no remote conflicts - this is exactly what I did for the Moto DVR's, since Moto doesn't have a way to change remote codes like the Tivo's do.
Since you are using only 1 box, it doesn't really matter which freq you use, but the 433 is the "standard" freq - they came out with the 418 later.

As Robert says, wireless solutions (I assume he meant for RF remotes) doesn't always work 100% - I will tell you that in the above job I did, every now & then on the extreme locations in the house, you do have to move the remote around a tad, but I (& my client) are still pleased with how these work.


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

bpratt said:


> Not true. I have two Sony HDTVs connected to a HR10-250. One with HDMI, the other with component. If the TV with the HDMI is turned off or tuned to an output other than Video 6 (the HDMI port), I then can get an HD picture on the other component connected TV. If the first TV is tuned to Video 6, the picture on the other component connected TV turns off.


 Not all TV's release the HDMI port when you change inputs. In fact, not all release the HDMI port when they are turned off. I just listed the worst case scenario.

-Robert


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 22, 2005)

For my situation, I don't think I have any extreme locations to worry about. It's more an interference concern from neighboring units.

Any idea if a Pioneer Elite 1130HD plasma and Toshiba 32HLV66 release their HDMI ports? I'm confused as to how an HDMI splitter even works. How does it know which output to sync with? I guess this is why they are so friggin expensive?


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

General HDTV questions are better answered in the parent forum, AVS. Choose the appropriate sub-forum.

-Robert


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 22, 2005)

OK, I'm just a couple of days from moving in.... can someone answer a quick question about this next generation rf extender?

How does the battery function? Is it rechargeable or an alkaline that needs periodic replacing?


----------



## aus (Jul 30, 2005)

rlj5242 said:


> Not all TV's release the HDMI port when you change inputs. In fact, not all release the HDMI port when they are turned off. I just listed the worst case scenario.
> 
> -Robert


 I can tell you the Vizio 50" plasma does NOT release the HDMI when you change the input. Even the Hack is not reliable for getting HDMI and component output to both work at the same time.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Stephen M. Smith said:


> OK, I'm just a couple of days from moving in.... can someone answer a quick question about this next generation rf extender?
> 
> How does the battery function? Is it rechargeable or an alkaline that needs periodic replacing?


The battery that slips into the transmitter sleeve is rechargeable in the base unit & they give you 2 of them, so 1 can charge while 1 is in use.

Note that these units ONLY replace one of the batteries in your original remote, so you still need to use regular batteries for the rest of them - you CANNOT charge those in the base unit.


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 22, 2005)

Ah, OK. That makes sense. I could not find that information anywhere on their web site.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

aus said:


> I can tell you the Vizio 50" plasma does NOT release the HDMI when you change the input. Even the Hack is not reliable for getting HDMI and component output to both work at the same time.


Will Composite outputs work if you are using Component? I'd like to feed component to a downstairs projector and composite to an upstairs set (just above, less than 25' run that's an easy fish).


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

dslunceford said:


> Will Composite outputs work if you are using Component? I'd like to feed component to a downstairs projector and composite to an upstairs set (just above, less than 25' run that's an easy fish).


Only if you change the output to 480i, i.e. standard definition.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

I would be very weary of any $139.00 component distribution switch.

You sometimes get what you pay for.

I am too lazy to Google it, but if you aren't there was someone who did a report and put a scope on some of these cheaper switches vs. more expensive ones and the lower prices units were inferior.

Now if you don't have good eyes you might not notice it. I've got great vision so it would drive me crazy. 

If it were me doing this, I'd use a high quality matrix switch like the Key Digital. Of course you pay more money for the matrix functionality. Perhaps you don't need it now but you might need it in the future. If you don't want to pay for the matrix, check out their distribution switches. More than $139 but you will likely be more satisfied.

(no I don't work at Key Digital or for any place that sells their stuff)


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

SpankyInChicago said:


> I would be very weary of any $139.00 component distribution switch.
> 
> You sometimes get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


I have been using the component distribution switch http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=180-008 that rlj5242 mentioned in his post for over a year now. I have two HR10-250s attached to a single Sony LCD 1080p TV, one through the switch and one direct. I can see no difference in the picture quality between the two connections. The other two TVs connected to the switch also have perfect pictures. One of them is located about 70 feet from the switch. If you look around, you can find that switch for $99. That is what I paid.


----------



## AZrob (Mar 31, 2002)

Regarding IR Remote Extenders from NextGen:

I just wanted to add that I used the IR remote extender kit from NextGen to solve a problem with my TIVO (peanut) remote not working well through a smoked glass cabinet and it performed very well. 

Note: At first the Tivo did not always respond 100% of the time -- but that was because it was fighting with an existing MX850-to-MRF300 RF remote system that was controlling the same Tivo. So (following instructions) I turned the output down from the MRF-300 and then both remotes worked fine, controlling the same Tivo.

I dealt directly with the NextGen vendor in Florida and they were very helpful. I recommend this clever product. (No, I do not work for them!)

Rob from AZ


----------

